# Reccomend me a shaving soap



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I am currently using this one which has lasted around 18mths now !!!

http://www.safetyrazors.co.uk/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=19&idcategory=5

But its not as good as it was i think perhaps the oils have dried up so need a new one , i have tried oils and cant get on with them so any decent soaps or creams ??


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I use the following - seems to be the best combination I've found in 6 months or so of DE shaving - cheap too. I've tried some expensive creams/soap samples, but for me, nothing beats this:

Palmolive cream (original): £1.99 Superdrug
Boots Shave Stick (£1.50ish Boots)

thumbnail sized blob of Palmolive in the bowl. Lathered up using a wet brush.
boots stick rubbed over beard/stubble prior to lathering on face with above brush.

Nice thick creamy lather every time. Put the lathering bowl in hot water to keep the lather nice and warm whilst you shave.

Impster


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Ingram Lather Shave. :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Bodyshop Maca root Shave cream.

The stuff is awesome. I use the lid as a bowl.

I find the key to a shave is to get your face WET FIRST. Then lather up using a wet foam not a dry, stiff foam. 

A small dab of shave cream on the brush, some water in the lid of the tub and then rub it up into a creamy lather. Apply liberally and watch in amazement as the hair seems to fall off your face without any dragging or pain.

It also doesn't dry my face out as much and i have no razor burn. I took a weeks growth off this morning with no pain. Try doing that with a MACH 5 and shave Gel.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was going to say the one you have been using but the Mitchell's Wool fat shaving soap is really good.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/Edwin_Jagger_Aloe_Vera_Shaving_Soap_Refill.html#a626


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

*A variety of soaps, but always one pre-shave!*

I alternate a variety of different soaps, but stick to the same pre-shave procedure, which is as follows.

Wash face in hottish water, using a decent soap - tend to use Clinique for Men, because that's what my wife buys me, but others would work.

*Next stage is Proraso menthol pre-shave cream. This is the key step in the shave process for me. Usually put it on before showering, then shave after showering - softens the beard.

Proraso is dear at £8 + for a wee jar - but you can find 500ml tubs on eBay for £20 delivered - my last lot came from a barber in Newcastle.*
In my experience, that's the key to an excellent shave. (plus of course, my trusty Merkur Futur, and Personna Platinum blades.

Soaps and creams are often purchased when I see a bargain in TKMaxx.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

PaulGTI said:


> http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/Edwin_Jagger_Aloe_Vera_Shaving_Soap_Refill.html#a626


would you reccomend that shop as well ???


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Richf said:


> would you reccomend that shop as well ???


Its been a while since I brought that soap from them (around january, and theres still a fair bit left that will see the year out)

From what I remember it was reasonable postage, quick delivery and no problems.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use the gentlemans shop for most of my stuff...never had any issues with them, and the owner is very nice and helpful.....

I currently use an oil and cream combo (the best results for me)

Pre Shave Oil

Shaving Cream

HTH

:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I really want to try Proraso bits next. I'm currently on a pot of SCS Menthol and its not too good. I've also used EJ cream and found i get loads of white crap over my razor and i find that these creams don't lube too well. 

Fingers crossed i get on with Proraso!


----------

